# Anne Bishop fans.....



## Kit (Mar 13, 2012)

The latest Ephemera book is out- Bridge Of Dreams. I'm halfway through, and trying to ration it so that it's not over too quickly!


----------



## Reaver (Mar 13, 2012)

Well, you can't be too surprised that you're reading it quickly, Kit.  The series is called Ephemera.


----------



## Kit (Mar 13, 2012)

Dang. Too bad my Amazon.com bill isn't ephemeral too.


----------



## Reaver (Mar 13, 2012)

I hear you!   If only....


----------

